# Connecting Bluetooth-enabled Wireless phones to a macbook?



## Pyrosx1 (Mar 13, 2003)

I have very little knowledge of macs, and even less about verizon service. My friend has a macbook with a bluetooth radio built in, and i was enable to connect my Cingular bluetooth enabled motorola phone (V551) to it to transfer audio, video, and pictures back and forth. 

However I tried it with my friends phone and her roomates (both Verizon phones, one a motorola razr, the other an LG picture phone) and both times I tried to connect, the macbook could find the phones, but could not access them, saying "service not available" or something to that extent. Does anyone know what the issue is?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Verizon is known to have crippled the Bluetooth in many, if not all of their phones.


----------



## Pyrosx1 (Mar 13, 2003)

any way to make it work?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Pyrosx1 said:


> any way to make it work?


Not if the Bluetooth functionality of the phone has been rendered useless, as is often the case (Sprint did the same thing with my cell phone, an LG, that I purchased _solely_ because of its Bluetooth capabilities, which were misrepresented by the salesperson).

If you buy a car from someone but the person has rendered the transmission permanently inoperable (and, for whatever reason irreplaceable) the car will be useless for things for which a transmission would be key. It might still be a perfectly good place to make out with a girl/boyfriend, listen to the radio or charge a cell phone, but not for any use where a transmission would prove necessary.

Your provider has all but made a eunuch out of your cell phone's Bluetooth connectivity. It is, most likely, only good for connecting to a headset or a car that has hands-free Bluetooth connectivity built in.


----------



## Pyrosx1 (Mar 13, 2003)

wow one more reason to hate verizon huh? i'm staying with cingular as long as they're good to me.


----------

